# Flying Merkel on eBay



## ballooney (Sep 3, 2014)

Patric, brace yourself....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1917-Flying...33178&clkid=275301870025094299&_qi=RTM1562569


----------



## bike (Sep 3, 2014)

*less than*

half price!!!


----------



## barracuda (Sep 3, 2014)

That's the one from page 11 of the Merkel thread belonging to snowmanss-s10.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Flying-Merkel-Bicycle/page11&highlight=merkel


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 3, 2014)

ballooney said:


> Patric, brace yourself....
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301302433178





*Good catch - ballooney .... the auction-FM represents the last of the head tube-decal specimens AND the last 
of the 5-Star, 60-T chainring specimens ... displayed on the company's "up-to-the minute"  Flying Merkel 
Motorbike Design for 1917, in wonderful condition .... ONE OF a KIND.

Someone who wants something VERY SPECIAL will do what they need to do.*

..... patric







=============================
=============================


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 3, 2014)

" IF I WERE A RICH MAN "```````````````````from that movie " Fiddler on The Roof " WOW! :eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I could stand to lose a few pounds anyway and that eating thing really isn't that important anyway if you have a bad ass bike like this! Unfortunately this one is just beyond grocery money for me at the moment. I really hope this lands at a nice home. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 3, 2014)

*Am not gonna be happy unless I run the same fotos I ran in 
the 'Anyone here own a Miami Flying Merkel Bicycle ?' thread.

Dave Stromberger snapped the fotos of this 1917 Flying Merkel Motorbike when it was on display 
(NOT FOR SALE) at Memory Lane Classics and the Ann Arbor Swap ... Spring 2014.*

............  patric


Hell, Yes - I find this machine *EXCITING* ... the Excitement Meter scans it in at a _gah-jillion_ Ramma-Lamma-Ding-Dongs ... and -- a decent forty-five cent cigar !!!













































===============================
===============================


----------



## NICKY (Sep 3, 2014)

i got the t shirt


----------



## John (Sep 4, 2014)

This would look good next to it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121125905068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

